

Ask HN: Any Austin, TX based developers looking for a new startup? - cwilson

I've been working on a new startup with a small team for the past month and we're in need of another person. We're language agnostic at the moment as we've only focused on the product planning phase, front-end, and some iOS.<p>I'm not going to say much about the project on HN yet but I'd love to buy you coffee or a beer if you're in Austin and willing to at least hear me out. Feel free to reply here or reply to: cullenw@gmail.com
======
hassaanm
Hey, I'm a CS student UT, in my third year. I recently started looking into
iOS development for a couple of game ideas I had. If you're interested, send
me an email (hassaanmarkhiani@gmail.com), and I'll send you some information
about my work experience, languages I know, etc.

------
trustfundbaby
Austin dev here, too busy working on my own side projects ... Just wanted to
show support.

------
HackrNwsDesignr
I'm a UT austin student, hit me up with some details laksman@gmail.com

